# Alloy Wheel Sealant? C5?



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi guys, 

My dads getting a new Audi A4 1.8 TFSi 170 Black Edition this weekend, and it has a 'matt' effect on the centre of the wheels. I was just going to use Extra Gloss Protection on them, as I do with my own alloy wheels, but Im a bit worried that it may damage the matt finish. 

Also, I have 'normal' finish alloy wheels and Im thinking of buying some G Techniq C5 for them? What's it like? Better than using EGP or Zaino Z2 on the wheels?

Dan :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

C5 is fantastic on alloys. Never seen alloys sheet water anything like before


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

C5 will by far outlast the above. It's an excellent product and applied correctly will give you months of protection with the right maintenance. 

Alex


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

C5 lasted a full year on my alloy's with no drop off in beading and was only renewed cos I do the whole car once a year regardless .


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I've just plunged for C5 after a reading a great review here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=189099


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

It's great stuff... Very impressed...!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Any coating will do mate, not just the C5.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Got collinite on my wheels at the minute.. Just the faces though.
want to take them off for a clean and c5 when i can get some..


----------



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh right brilliant, thanks guys. I will buy the C5 for my wheels then, the bottle is only small though, how many applications will it do?

What about my dads matt effect wheels? Would C5 work well on them or would it effect the finish?

Dan


----------



## alfa_holic (Apr 9, 2012)

Insanely good! Have to use C5 to believe it


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Be warned, you need to do a proper prep for it to work properly, AND, the more spokes your alloys have, the bigger the bottle you're gonna need.

I had to get the 2nd size up for my MV2 alloys.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Used C5 on the last 4 sets of wheels I've owned. Just done the wheels on VXR that have just been refurbed. It's amazing stuff :argie: 

Just make sure surface is spotless. Ie clean and contaminant free.

I use APC, degrease and then IPA.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Used C5 on the last 4 sets of wheels I've owned. Just done the wheels on VXR that have just been refurbed. It's amazing stuff :argie:
> 
> Just make sure surface is spotless. Ie clean and contaminant free.
> 
> I use APC, degrease and then IPA.


Stef - Are you using the old unobtainable C5 or the newer C5 formula?

Did you polish your wheels as part of your prep too?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes the new version this time Tips. Always polish after the cleaning stage and then IPA to remove any oils .

Don't tell me I've done it wrong if the formulas now changed  :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Yes the new version this time Tips. Always polish after the cleaning stage and then IPA to remove any oils .
> 
> Don't tell me I've done it wrong if the formulas now changed  :lol:


Stef - Your wheel prep sounds spot on for newer solution for C5. :thumb:

I just like to know what peeps are actually recommending on DW when products have changed significantly but the product name remains the same without additional version numbers etc.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Pheeew :lol:

Thought I'd missed an update some where or something :lol:


----------

